# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wat te doen?

## vogeltje1990

Hallo,

Ben al een jaar bezig binnen de psychiatrie, tijdje opgenomen geweest, niets helpt.
Heb verschillende klachten en mijn nieuwe psychiater wil het allemaal ontkennen en dat het niet zo erg is als het lijkt en dat het wel weer over gaat.
Ik heb een vitale depressie, eetproblemen, automutileer, post traumatische stress stoornis, loop achter in mijn emotionele ontwikkeling, durf niet alleen te zijn en heb dwanggedachten, verder weet ik ook niet meer wie ik nou echt ben en durf ik geen nieuwe relaties aan te gaan en tergelijker tijd bang om alleen te blijven/zijn.

Ik wil eigenlijk weten wat er nu precies allemaal aan de hand is en hoe/ wanneer ik er vanaf kan zijn, het duurt nu al zo lang voor mij.
Mijn ouders staan niet achter me, zeggen dat ik me niet zo moet aanstellen, ik denk echter dat er iets echt mis is met mij, een of andere stoornis in die zin.
Ik durft niet mijn psychiater te raadplegen hierover, ben bang dat ik weer opgenomen moet worden, heb hier tergerlijkertijd nachtmerries over en als ik dan wakker word zou ik willen dat mijn nachtmerrie echt was en dat ik nog in de opname zat, dan was ik tenmidste mezelf en hoefde ik niet alsof te doen.
Ben erg in de war, en weet niet wat ik kan doen zodat ik meer duidelijkeheid krijg of dat ik me beter ga voelen.

Heb er zo gewoon geen zin meer in.

Heeft iemand tips?

Alvast bedankt.

Groetjes,

Vogeltje

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo vogeltje,

He wat een vervelende situatie zit jij in!
Waarom en hoelang ben je opgenomen geweest? Gebruik je ook medicatie?
Het kan zijn dat de psychiater die je nu hebt voor jou niet goed voelt, ik zou dan verder gaan kijken naar een nieuwe psycholoog of psychiateer, een waarbij jij je wel prettig voelt! Kan ook zijn dat het even tijd nodig heeft voor de vertrouwensband opgebouwd is en jij je prettig voelt.
Het beste is denk ik om met iemand die jij vertrouwd en waar jij je prettig bij voelt te praten over je problemen, erachter te komen waar de eetstoornis en zelfbesnijding vandaan komen etc zodat je op zoek kunt naar een oplossing.
Woon je nog thuis bij je ouders, doe je een studie, werk je of heb je een eigen inkomen? 
Mijn broertje (PDD-NOS) heeft ook eerst een psychiater gehad en raakte alleen maar meer in de put, we zijn toen op zoek gegaan naar een andere hulpverlener en mijn broertje kreeg een psychologe, zij heeft hem veel handvaten gegeven en sindsdien gaat het langzaamaan beter. Het is soms een heel lang traject voordat je je wat beter voelt en een goede hulpverlener waar je je prettig bij voelt is absoluut belangrijk.
Geef de moed niet op!
We willen je hier voor zover mogelijk altijd proberen te helpen!
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## vogeltje1990

ik ben opgenomen geweest voor 2 maanden (zou eigenlijk min. een half jaar geweest moeten zijn) , mijn ouders hebben mij toen tegen mijn wil meegenomen, ik durfde niet tegen ze in te gaan, ik ben opgenomen omdat ik op dat moment erg suicidaal was, heb dit niet direct gezegd maar mijn hulpverlener zag aan mij dat ik niet zou op komen dagen op de volgende afspraak ze heeft me toen persoonlijk weggebracht, heeft voor mij veel traumas opgelopen alhoewel ik de vreemdste persoon daar was, de rest was vooral opvoedproblemen jongeren, ik was de enige die echt gek was zegmaar en kon flippen. op dat moment woonde ik op mijzelf, maar heb ik 2 maanden daar fulltime op de opname gezeten omdat ze me niet naar huis durfde te laten gaan. dit ging echter helemaal niet goed, nu woon ik weer bij mijn ouders in, en werk ik fulltime, wat voor mij eigenlijk te veel is, studie lukt niet omdat ik me niet kan concentreren. Werk gaat ook steeds meer mis.
Verder gebruik ik medicatie, temazepam, seroquel en mirtazapine werkt alleen voor geen meter, temazepam zit ik nu op 60mg. toch maar doorgaan omdat ik anders geen oog dicht doe. verder heb ik nog risperdal, lexapro, prometazine, lorazepam, en oxazepam gebruikt (waarschijnlijk meer tijdens opname dat ben ik echter kwijt)
Heb al 4 verschillende hulpverleners gehad, misschien moet ik inderdaag het even tijd geven voordat ik weer opstap.
Nu zijn er nog dingen waar ik bij moet zijn, zoals mijn broer's verjaardag, kerst daarna is voor mij het doel een beetje kwijt en ben ik bang wat er gaat gebeuren, maar dat zien we dan wel weer.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo vogeltje,
Vervelend dat de opname meer kwaad dn goed heeft gedaan  :Frown: 
Ik kan me voorstellen dat het vreemd is weer bij je ouders te wonen omdat je op jezelf hebt gewoond en omdat je ouders niet achter je staan voor jou gevoel! Moet moeilijk zijn! Kan je niet op jezelf gaan wonen dat er elke dag iemand even bij jou komt of begeleid wonen voor eerst?
Jammer dat de medicatie niet vor je werkt, ook dat heeft een tijd nodig om te wennen, meestal 6-8 week staat ervoor, maar kan ook iets langer of korter duren omdat dat per persoon verschilt en niet iedereen op dezelfde medicatie goed reageerd. Misschien dat je een andere combinatie kan krijgen als deze niet helpt?!
Ja soms voel je gelijk met een hulpverlener of het wel of niet klikt, maar soms heeft het ook even tijd nodig, maar als je je steeds niet prettig voelt bij een hulpverlener en dat ook niet verbeterd dan ook is het beter om een andere te zoeken waar je je wel prettig bij voelt, is beter voor jou omdat jij dan wel je verhaal kwijt kan en het voelt alsof je serieus genomen wordt!
Ja van die verplichte sociale dagen zijn voor veel mensen niet prettig hoor. Als je broer niet thuis woont kan je in overleg met hem er ook voor kiezen om op een andere dag te komen zodat jij je er beter bij voelt!
Er staan hier op het forum verschillende ervaringen over medicijn gebruik bij antidepressiva en daar valt ook te lezen dat een medicijn voor de een goed werkt en voor de ander niet en dat velen eerst verschillende medicatie hebben gehad voordat ze bij een voor hun werkend middel kwamen. Misschien kan je daar iets tussen vinden en ervaringen uitwisselen.
Komen de eetstoornis en automutilatie voort uit depressieve gedachten bij jou?
Mag ik vragen wanneer je je voor het eerst niet prettig voelde en begon met eetstoornis/automutilatie en of je ook weet waarom je bent begonnen?
Als je de oorzaak weet is het al makkelijker aan een oplossing te werken, vandaar dat ik het vraag.
Sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## vogeltje1990

hallo,

fijn dat je met me meedenkt, scheelt al weer wat, de meeste mensen vertellen me dat ik mijn gevoelens beter moet uiten en het niet zo moet opkroppen zodat ik de controle verlies.
Daar komen gelijk ook de problemen, eetprobleem en automulitatie komen voort uit controle verlies, ik wil alles onder controle houden.
Verder kan ik niet met kwaadheid omgaan, misschien dat dat ermee te maken heeft.
verder is een vitale depressie geconstateerd een tijdje terug, en dit is eigenlijk nooit weggegaan, samen met ptss, kan het misschien borderline zijn, dat wil ik graag gaan uitzoeken.
Voor het eerst was ik 14 dat ik automutileerde, daarna is het jaren weggebleven en pas sinds vorig jaar terug gekomen eetprobleem is min of meer atlijd wel aanwezig gebleven alleen weer laatste tijd dat het erger wordt.

----------


## Agnes574

Vooral niets gaan opkroppen!!! Zo verlies je juist de controle over je lichaam en geest!!!
Veel praten ... en je zult zien dat je dan nog steeds de controle hebt die je wilt, maar dan op een positieve manier!!

Sterkte en moed!!!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Juspol

In gesprek gaan met uw huisarts en toch de stap zetten.
Succes.

----------


## kpsm

> Hallo,
> 
> Ben al een jaar bezig binnen de psychiatrie, tijdje opgenomen geweest, niets helpt.
> Heb verschillende klachten en mijn nieuwe psychiater wil het allemaal ontkennen en dat het niet zo erg is als het lijkt en dat het wel weer over gaat.
> Ik heb een vitale depressie, eetproblemen, automutileer, post traumatische stress stoornis, loop achter in mijn emotionele ontwikkeling, durf niet alleen te zijn en heb dwanggedachten, verder weet ik ook niet meer wie ik nou echt ben en durf ik geen nieuwe relaties aan te gaan en tergelijker tijd bang om alleen te blijven/zijn.
> 
> Ik wil eigenlijk weten wat er nu precies allemaal aan de hand is en hoe/ wanneer ik er vanaf kan zijn, het duurt nu al zo lang voor mij.
> Mijn ouders staan niet achter me, zeggen dat ik me niet zo moet aanstellen, ik denk echter dat er iets echt mis is met mij, een of andere stoornis in die zin.
> Ik durft niet mijn psychiater te raadplegen hierover, ben bang dat ik weer opgenomen moet worden, heb hier tergerlijkertijd nachtmerries over en als ik dan wakker word zou ik willen dat mijn nachtmerrie echt was en dat ik nog in de opname zat, dan was ik tenmidste mezelf en hoefde ik niet alsof te doen.
> ...


Hallo vogeltje:

Ik ben ook 1,5 jaar opgenomen geweest en ik kan je vertellen dat dat niet goed is voor je persoonlijkheid. Ik weet je leeftijd niet maar ik heb zelf daardoor een persoonlijkheids probleem gekregen. Ik zou zeker overleggen met je psychiater en als je niet opgenomen wil worden dan hoeft dat niet. Er zijn zat mensen die ptss hebben en ambulant verder geholpen kunnen worden.
Tip: vaakt helpt rationeel over de enge gebeurtenis denken veel en veel beter dan emdr. Exposure in vivo (de angst aangaan) en dan de emotie toelaten, dan treed er na verloop van tijd een natuurlijk herstel op. Wel rot voor je dat je zoveel bij elkaar hebt. Als de situatie te eng is zou je in combinatie met medicijnen exposures kunnen ondernemen, maar als het ff kan zonder medicijnen dan is dat het beste. 

groetjess en sterkte

kpsm

----------

